# Making Bacon. 1st time



## alelover (Feb 29, 2016)

What size bellies do you all get usually? How much per pound do you pay?

I was at a store by my work, Compare Foods, and they have pork bellies for $2.49 a pound. They sell sliced chunks of it and whole ones. He says the average for a whole one is around 20 pounds. It looks like a good price and a pretty healthy size. Is it?


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 29, 2016)

Yea man that's a large belly. I wish we could get them that big around here. The last one i got was about 9 lbs..If the price is the same for the chunks as the whole belly, take the chunks & get them off the thick end.

Al


----------



## alelover (Feb 29, 2016)

Thanks Al. I was thinking of cutting in half and vac seal and freezing half. I don't want to FUBAR a whole one on my first attempt. The chunks are only like 3" thick. Only China has more pigs than NC.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 29, 2016)

I'm with you only doing half on first try. What cure are you planning on using?


----------



## daveomak (Feb 29, 2016)

3" thick....That's a thick belly...  20#'s... that's from a big pig....   should be really good flavor....  If the whole belly is cheaper per pound, I'd get the whole belly....   It's really good meat for other stuff...


----------



## alelover (Feb 29, 2016)

Cure #1


----------



## cybball (Feb 29, 2016)

Bellies I have been getting are usually right around 20.   I have been cutting them into 5lb slabs.   Works great.    Last ones I got were $1.59, which was a great price.  Living in hog central (Iowa) doesn't hurt!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 29, 2016)

Good price any think <$3 and I'm in. Last couple belly's I got were 11 and 12 pound. Wish I could get big ones...JJ


----------



## alelover (Mar 1, 2016)

We are pretty hog centric her in NC also. Second only to, you guessed it, Iowa.


----------



## alelover (Mar 11, 2016)

Got a belly today. Had to pay $3.49 this week. Nice belly it looks like. What do the experts think? 14 pounder. Going to do half Maple bacon and half regular. Should be thawed in a couple days.

Looks like it has a few ribs still.













IMG_9500.JPG



__ alelover
__ Mar 11, 2016


















IMG_9501.JPG



__ alelover
__ Mar 11, 2016


















IMG_9502.JPG



__ alelover
__ Mar 11, 2016


















IMG_9503.JPG



__ alelover
__ Mar 11, 2016


















IMG_9505.JPG



__ alelover
__ Mar 11, 2016


----------



## alelover (Mar 11, 2016)

I thought this was interesting and educational.

http://countryskillsblog.com/2012/06/05/basic-butchery-how-to-butcher-portion-a-pork-belly/


----------



## alelover (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 14, 2016)

Great start Scott!

Nice job on the skinning!

Never thought to use an electric knife, looks like a good idea.

Here's a video of a butcher who really knows how to skin one:



Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 14, 2016)

Great Start, Scott !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks like a nice meaty Belly!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Be Back.







Bear


----------



## alelover (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks guys. Cool vid Al. I need a better knife for this. Electric worked pretty good but its hard to hold the button on and maneuver.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 15, 2016)

Looks really good.....   I'm in.....


----------



## fullsmoke (Mar 16, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ fullsmoke
__ Mar 16, 2016





.  I just picked up some today 2.99# got 54#s


----------



## alelover (Mar 20, 2016)

Good deal. Did they have skin and bones?


----------



## alelover (Mar 24, 2016)

Been in the cure 12 days now. Rinsed and racked and into the fridge for 1 1/2 days. Smoke on Saturday.













IMG_9621.JPG



__ alelover
__ Mar 24, 2016


















IMG_9622.JPG



__ alelover
__ Mar 24, 2016


















IMG_9624.JPG



__ alelover
__ Mar 24, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 25, 2016)

Boy those are really nice thick & meaty bellies.

They are going to make some awesome bacon.

Al


----------



## alelover (Mar 25, 2016)

Hope so Al. Going to be a high of 60º here tomorrow. Plan on cold smoking it.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 25, 2016)

How long you cold smoking them?


----------



## alelover (Mar 25, 2016)

12 hours or so. I hear some folks smoke a few hours, do a rest or 2 then smoke some more. Wha. wha, wha, what's the dif?


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 25, 2016)

I do 12 hours.   6 hours then in the fridge then another 6 hours.   Why?  I smoke them over night.  Go to work then smoke again.


----------



## alelover (Mar 25, 2016)

Is that better?


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 25, 2016)

I don't know.     Its just the way my schedule works.  It cold smokes while I sleep.  I have always rested in between.

I would think a rest in between is a good thing.


----------



## alelover (Mar 26, 2016)

Smoking Day. A beautiful day out it is today in the Carolinas.

Out of the fridge after 1 1/2 days. It feels a bit sticky. That would be the pellicle it formed I imagine.













IMG_9625.JPG



__ alelover
__ Mar 26, 2016






Rubbed one with white pepper and the other with maple sugar. Let it sit about 40 minutes.













IMG_9628.JPG



__ alelover
__ Mar 26, 2016






Used string for my hangers. Hung in the smoker for 30 minutes before applying the smoke.













IMG_9631.JPG



__ alelover
__ Mar 26, 2016






Put a combo of A-Maze-N Products hickory and pitmaster blend pellets in the toaster oven at 200ºF for an hour to dry them out.













IMG_9626.JPG



__ alelover
__ Mar 26, 2016






60º out at 10:30 AM. A gorgeous day.













IMG_9632.JPG



__ alelover
__ Mar 26, 2016






Going to do a little redesign on the fan situation. Don't seem to need it today. Couldn't go solar today either with the clouds going in and out.













IMG_9633.JPG



__ alelover
__ Mar 26, 2016






The Beautiful Thin Blue.













IMG_9635.JPG



__ alelover
__ Mar 26, 2016






Making some serious smoke.













IMG_9638.JPG



__ alelover
__ Mar 26, 2016


















IMG_9639.JPG



__ alelover
__ Mar 26, 2016






See ya in a few hours.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 26, 2016)

Nicely done so far....   Looks good....  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.....


----------



## alelover (Apr 2, 2016)

Did 10 hours with the pellets. Fridge over night. 4 hours with maple dust the next day.













IMG_9644.JPG



__ alelover
__ Apr 2, 2016






Done smoking. Into the fridge for a week.













IMG_9645.JPG



__ alelover
__ Apr 2, 2016






A little sample off the outer edge. Great flavor. A bit salty. Probably from the rub stuck to the outside. Hopefully the inside will be less salty.













IMG_9646.JPG



__ alelover
__ Apr 2, 2016






Going to slice it up today. Be back later.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 2, 2016)

Looking Real Good, Scott !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Be back for pics of sliced.







Bear


----------



## daveomak (Apr 2, 2016)

Looks my-t-fine to me...  I'd eat it...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 2, 2016)

Tasty looking bacon! Think I'll go pull a rasher out of the freezer for breakfast!


----------



## alelover (Apr 2, 2016)

Slicing the smaller slab first. This one had the maple. Trimmed the edges to square it up.

Saved some nice pieces for beans and stuff.













IMG_9653.JPG



__ alelover
__ Apr 2, 2016






Threw it in the freezer for about and hour to stiffen it up.













IMG_9655.JPG



__ alelover
__ Apr 2, 2016






Ready for the slicer.













IMG_9656.JPG



__ alelover
__ Apr 2, 2016


















IMG_9658.JPG



__ alelover
__ Apr 2, 2016


















IMG_9661.JPG



__ alelover
__ Apr 2, 2016






Vac sealed and into the freezer. Got 3 pounds.













IMG_9665.JPG



__ alelover
__ Apr 2, 2016






More slicing tomorrow.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 2, 2016)

That's some Beautiful Meat to Fat ratio there, Scott !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Awesome Looking Bacon!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





---------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Your Slicer must cut better than mine----I gotta keep mine in the freezer for at least 3 hours to avoid the flap of meat accumulation on the bottom.

Bear


----------



## b-one (Apr 2, 2016)

M with Al,great bacon dead ahead!


----------



## alelover (Apr 2, 2016)

Thanks Bear. I should have kept it in longer. I had to throw it back in a couple times. My slicer ain't that good. It's a chore using it. I need to sharpen the blade.


----------



## alelover (Apr 3, 2016)

Slicer was a bit sluggish yesterday. Gave it a sharpening.













IMG_9672.JPG



__ alelover
__ Apr 3, 2016






Secured the slicer. Has a tendency to slid around.













IMG_9669.JPG



__ alelover
__ Apr 3, 2016


















IMG_9670.JPG



__ alelover
__ Apr 3, 2016






This is some good bacon. Much better than commercial.













IMG_9667.JPG



__ alelover
__ Apr 3, 2016


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 3, 2016)

That's some good looking bacon.

What kinda slicer is that?    It has to be really old?

I like it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 4, 2016)

alelover said:


> Slicer was a bit sluggish yesterday. Gave it a sharpening.
> 
> Secured the slicer. Has a tendency to slid around.
> 
> This is some good bacon. Much better than commercial.


I like the slicer blocking---That won't go anywhere!!

All I use is a piece of rubbery shelf liner---Really grips the counter & the bottom of my slicer, but it might not work on one like yours with legs.

How did your sharpening work? I sharpened mine with the sharpener attachment that came with the slicer, but I still get that flap of meat at the bottom.

BTW: Your Bacon still looks Awesome!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## alelover (Apr 4, 2016)

It slices a whole lot better when sharp and not sliding around. I spin it on the lathe and hit with a stone.

The slicer is a Rival 1101E/4. Got it for $30 on Ebay. It's vintage. But is a newer one comparatively speaking. The ones before it had a hand crank instead of a motor.


----------



## alelover (Apr 4, 2016)

Here is the other slab sliced up. Got 4 lbs. Got some good scraps and some not cured fat for sausage later.













IMG_9677.JPG



__ alelover
__ Apr 4, 2016






Remember those ribs the belly had?

I braised them in the oven with SPOG and Paprika for 4 hours at 250.Outstanding. Everyone loved them.

I was surprised at how much meat was on them and not real fatty either.













IMG_9675.JPG



__ alelover
__ Apr 4, 2016


----------



## alelover (Apr 17, 2016)

Some more bacon pics. I love this stuff.













IMG_9725.JPG



__ alelover
__ Apr 17, 2016


















IMG_9733.JPG



__ alelover
__ Apr 17, 2016


















IMG_9727.JPG



__ alelover
__ Apr 17, 2016


















IMG_9735.JPG



__ alelover
__ Apr 17, 2016


















IMG_9729.JPG



__ alelover
__ Apr 17, 2016


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 17, 2016)

That's my kinda Sammy, Scott !!  Lots of Bacon!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Your slices are about the same length as I make mine-
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





---They're easier to get done evenly in a frying pan than the big old long slices!!

Now I'm hungry!!

Bear


----------

